# The Bottle Brigade



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I took these this morning after feeding.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, how cute  
Are you training the horses in aquatics? :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: It sure looks that way, doesn't it?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha....I hate the dang mud! Right now I have 2 goats that keep knocking over their water buckets so the area by the gate is muddy....and of course, they don't wanna walk through it


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Everyone looks so happy and cute !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like the great Bottle Baby Escape hehe. Too cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you got a little goatie gang on your hands ready to wreak havoc.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like the are on the hunt! A whole new world to explore and nothing is going to stand in their way. Great looking crew!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey look I found a huge tire!

Oh yeah I found a huge hole in this fence!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's pretend she doesnt notice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! Chadwick, they are just doing their job - finding holes in the fences! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bad babies!!! They went right threw that fence lol. But oh the cuteness.  
You sure are wet there and I envy your green grass lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

By the way......NICE PLACE!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks! 

Jessica, it's getting ridiculous! I was wishing there was a way to send you about an inch of the rain we got day before yesterday. Have you guys had any rain? I saw a couple of articles on Weatherbug that there wouldn't be much - if any - irrigation water this summer if it didn't rain. Haven't seen anything beyond that, though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice pictures ! I love the one with them on the lumber , lol.
They look like trouble with a capital T 
They're a gang for sure ! When i am walking around the barn area and some of the goats are out following me everywhere , my husband always says "here comes Laura and her posse" , lolol
I usually have goats , chickens , a couple of ducks and geese and of course dogs following me around


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Laura! They are absolutely trouble with a capital T! :laugh: Oh, they love that pile of lumber! It's the first place they head after being fed. :laugh: I'm going to have to move the 2 horses in the pictures to a back pen. Although they wouldn't intentionally hurt the kids, I'm not sure my heart can handle another kid standing under the horses investigating their back legs. :shock:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

MsScamp, you could write a book called "Battles with the Bottle Brats" . I'm sure you'd make the Bottle kids the villains :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, I wouldn't make the babies the villains. They are cute as the dickens and I love watching them run, leap, jump, spin, and play even more than I love watching the dam raised kids do it because it means that I'm doing it right. I don't mean that in a patting my own back kind of way, either. It's just that when animal's act like they are supposed to act, it's a reassuring thing that they are getting what they need. Funny you should mention writing a book, though. That very thought crossed my mind this morning while I was watching them play on the lumber pile! :laugh:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You should write a book! you're a good storyteller and you have a sense of humor..if you do, I want an autographed copy


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Thank you! If I decide to do that, I'll be sure to send you an autographed copy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree  And I want a signed copy as well


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice place and kids


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

